# Maple Season has started



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2007)

The sap is flowing now here in NB and we are starting to make maple products of all kinds!

Our family has sugar bush however since my dads heart surgery we have not "tapped in". He still runs his maple business he just buys bulk syrup by the barrel and packages it and makes all the other treats from it. We hope to open an other bush next spring if we can find a smaller one to use. One with less trees to tap. The 4000+ we used to tap was just much work in the woods now.

Anyway anyone have some favorite maple products?

We make Cream, butter, maple nuts, even cotton candy from granulated maple sugar.

A great tip if you are serving maple syrup with pancakes or waffles. Heat the syrup up with the butter in it until the butter is melted and the syrup is nearly at the boiling point. It tastes so much better you will never use it cold again.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 20, 2007)

Isn't maple syrup one of God's great blessings! I seriously think it is one of those things where nature proclaims His glory.


----------



## Herald (Mar 20, 2007)

There is something about the dark amber syrup from Vermont that just sets my taste buds to dancing!


----------



## ADKing (Mar 20, 2007)

This Saturday there will be a "Maple Festival" here in a nearby town in Vermont. They will have displays, tours of sugaring houses and of course...samples! Sounds good.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Mar 20, 2007)

Roses are red,
Vi'lets are purple
Sugar's sweet
an' so's maple syrple

-- Roger Miller, "Dang Me"


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 20, 2007)

ADKing said:


> This Saturday there will be a "Maple Festival" here in a nearby town in Vermont. They will have displays, tours of sugaring houses and of course...samples! Sounds good.



I had the pleasure of sampling Vermont maple syrup when I spent two weeks in Burlington for a federal trial that I was handling in 2001. Sweet!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2007)

ADKing said:


> This Saturday there will be a "Maple Festival" here in a nearby town in Vermont. They will have displays, tours of sugaring houses and of course...samples! Sounds good.



Go! You will have a great time. That is what I miss the most about not tapping. Spending the day at the camp running the evaporator and talking to all the people who stop in for a visit. We never ran commercial tours where you charge $$ for a tour and a sample we just visit with whoever stops by (and we don't mind if they buy a few bottles of syrup).

We have had over 200 on a saturday.


----------



## ADKing (Mar 20, 2007)

Kevin said:


> Go! You will have a great time. That is what I miss the most about not tapping. Spending the day at the camp running the evaporator and talking to all the people who stop in for a visit. We never ran commercial tours where you charge $$ for a tour and a sample we just visit with whoever stops by (and we don't mind if they buy a few bottles of syrup).
> 
> We have had over 200 on a saturday.



Wow. I am learning what a big deal maple season is out here. I am looking forward to seeing it done first hand. Apparently this maple festival is sponsored by the town and free to the public. 

Unfortunately, however, I am also learning that Maple season is really another name for MUD season


----------

